# hdmi out



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Does anyone know if the prime will have hdmi out? So far I haveNT seen any reports on it. This is making me in a way lean towards the razr, since bmx is making it sound like it will get ics b4 the end of the year.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> Does anyone know if the prime will have hdmi out? So far I haveNT seen any reports on it. This is making me in a way lean towards the razr, since bmx is making it sound like it will get ics b4 the end of the year.


Yea sure, go ahead and get a phone with a locked bootloader. That's a real win. </sarcasm> Fu** Motorola period until they start unlocking bootloaders. And to answer your question, I don't know. Sorry.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

"kidserious said:


> Yea sure, go ahead and get a phone with a locked bootloader. That's a real win. </sarcasm> Fu** Motorola period until they start unlocking bootloaders. And to answer your question, I don't know. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Perhaps they will since Google bought them.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

razor2006 said:


> Perhaps they will since Google bought them.


It's a VERY good possibility. But until then, they can go fu** themselves. 

Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

"kidserious said:


> It's a VERY good possibility. But until then, they can go fu** themselves.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk


+1, until they unlock boot loaders, I'll sick with my Samsung.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

"kidserious said:


> It's a VERY good possibility. But until then, they can go fu** themselves.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk


Agreed, I hate Moto.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I would think if it had HDMI out we would know by now.

Oh and +1 as well from me for F**k Moto!


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

I hate motos bl policy but I love their hardware, I strongly believe they will follow through and unlock before the years end, but that s just my opinion you don't have to agree. Now the razr is set yo be the same phone as the prime plus hdmi. Minus ics and unlock but that's only temporary. Won't have to wait more then a month if they keep there word.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> I hate motos bl policy but I love their hardware, I strongly believe they will follow through and unlock before the years end, but that s just my opinion you don't have to agree. Now the razr is set yo be the same phone as the prime plus hdmi. Minus ics and unlock but that's only temporary. Won't have to wait more then a month if they keep there word.


I think you're giving the Razr a little too much credit. Read this: http://phandroid.com/2011/10/10/nexus-prime-announcement-coming-nov-3rd-says-verizon-inside-source/. It's has very nice specs but the locked bootloader completely nullifies those and it's not as nice as the nexus. Fu** Moto!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't wait till Tuesday night to finally end all the speculation and rumors!


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

razor2006 said:


> Perhaps they will since Google bought them.


it hasn't gone through yet so they are still doing their neo-nazi communistic locking of bootloader :|


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> it hasn't gone through yet so they are still doing their neo-nazi communistic locking of bootloader :|


This partial point you hit here likely has a yet-unmentioned consequence. Because the merger is still pending, I expect Motorola to put bootloader unlocking on hold to make sure they don't rock the boat. That said, Irwin has a meeting with a Moto VP soon and will hopefully have some answers to these questions before these phones are released. So if you want to wait for those answers, you might want to hold off on pre-ordering a phone on Tuesday's announcement.

As for me, screw Moto until they prove they are real. At this point, I think it's likely not going to happen until after the merger.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow, this thread is way off topic, I would also like to know about a possible hdmi out


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

The ONLY ports that I could see on the phone in hands-on photos are the micro USB and the 3-pin dock port thing. I suppose it's possible that those 3 pins could ultimately feed an HDMI port on the dock/cradle but I don't believe anybody knows at this point. I half expect it NOT to support HDMI out since this is a Nexus device and that would require the HDMI code to go into AOSP which has never been done so far since everybody seems to have a custom HDMI implementation.


----------



## sundar2012 (Jul 12, 2011)

I think it either has hdmi out in the dock or exclusively uses dlna for hd av out.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Engadget is reporting HDMI over an MHL port. That said, I looked over and over the pictures from the hands-on session and I simply could not find this port. So I wander if this port is actually on the dock and the data communicates over the 3 metal dots on the side of the phone or something. But that's what Engadget is saying...

If they're right, then this is kinda big news now that AOSP is finally getting HDMI out in a standard way. Hopefully this means that we can start to see standard HDMI implementations and functionality in Android. I half suspect Engadget is just wrong, though. Hope not!


----------



## xkingofgodzx (Jun 24, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Engadget is reporting HDMI over an MHL port. That said, I looked over and over the pictures from the hands-on session and I simply could not find this port. So I wander if this port is actually on the dock and the data communicates over the 3 metal dots on the side of the phone or something. But that's what Engadget is saying...
> 
> If they're right, then this is kinda big news now that AOSP is finally getting HDMI out in a standard way. Hopefully this means that we can start to see standard HDMI implementations and functionality in Android. I half suspect Engadget is just wrong, though. Hope not!


If im not mistaken, the MHL port is in the charging port. It will require some form of an adaptor i believe. Again im not the most knowledgeable on MHL but im pretty sure this is how it will work.


----------



## msjohnson2868 (Jun 18, 2011)

deltaechoe said:


> Wow, this thread is way off topic, I would also like to know about a possible hdmi out


This says there is no HDMI port...and nothing about it coming from the docking port. I'd be auprised if there was no HDMI out though...so its probably through the port.

http://phandroid.com/2011/10/20/galaxy-nexus-vs-droid-razr/

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_w (Aug 6, 2011)

It will via USB port just like the gs2.

Sent from my SCH-I515 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

So I would call this (the tweet and who it's from, not necessary the story) "confirmation" that we'll have some form of HDMI out on the GNex:

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/10/2...-of-gamepads-and-controllers-for-your-device/


----------

